# Huron river rainbows at Proud Lake



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Just got introduced this year to stockerfest. I have had a blast fishing this river with my friends. My question is, after the opener when catch and release is over have any of you kept these fish to eat? Being "pen" raised on pellets how do they taste? Would only keep one or two not looking to clean up and stock the freezer.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

jayzbird said:


> Just got introduced this year to stockerfest. I have had a blast fishing this river with my friends. My question is, after the opener when catch and release is over have any of you kept these fish to eat? Being "pen" raised on pellets how do they taste? Would only keep one or two not looking to clean up and stock the freezer.


Never tried one, but from what I am told they last like the liver pellets they were raised on.


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

The fish may taste of hatchery food if you get them soon after release. But once they have been in the river for 3-4 weeks eating what they should, they taste like they should. They are very similar to restaurant or Kroger trout. 

I know this because:
I have not kept any in the last 15 years or so but...

Once upon a time when the limit was 10 fish I and two friends had an annual pilgrimage. We would meet for dinner at 10:00 PM the last Friday in April. Be on the river ready to go at 11:30 PM. Come 12:01 AM the last Saturday in April we would cast out our worms. Fill a bucket with 10 fish by 6:00 AM and go home. These were the only trout I would keep for that year. From that day forward it was catch and release until next April.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Made it out this morning @10-12:30. Few fish in sight. Got a couple bumps and one solid take that led to a female 'bow, @18", in beautiful shape. Took a SJ worm.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Shupac said:


> Made it out this morning @10-12:30. Few fish in sight. Got a couple bumps and one solid take that led to a female 'bow, @18", in beautiful shape. Took a SJ worm.


Was out last night between 6-8:30 . Hooked and lost 3 ( 2 browns and a rainbow) and friend landed around a 18" brown and lost 2 more one big fish just before we got out. All mine were on a beadhead size 8 brown wooly bugger, and his was the same but olive green. Caught about 5 rock bass as well and a bluegill too. :lol:


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Went out yesterday after Jury Duty and went 6 for 7. 5 bows and one bass. Got the bass on a large streamer and the bows were inhaling a steelhead hammer. The one I lost was a fun fight though. Nailed the fly and must have jumped 3 times before finally getting off. Most fun fish so far this year!

I also called the RAP line while there. There must have been 10 other guys there all fishing with spinners, worms or that power bait stuff. Two guys were trying to walk out to the wixom rd launch with probably 10 fish on a stringer. Told them the season isnt open yet and they couldnt keep them. They turned around and walked right back up stream and sat there eating chips waiting for me to leave. Called around 4 and finally left at 8 and the office never showed up.... again.

Even with all the A holes, it was still a fun couple of hours. Just wish the DNR would patrole the area a little more frequently. If they arent going to then why even have the fly only C&R rule in place?


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

I fear a ton have fish have left the river. I fished on Thursday 4/8 and 4/15, and again on Saturday 4/17. It seems to me there are fewer fish each time. I know a few die and some run downstream. But I mean a lot fewer. 

Thursday 4/15 there were at least 300 fish by the dam. Saturday there were 3 dozen. Water was a lot lower Saturday. I fished downstream from the dam for about 400 yards. Saw only a dozen fish or so. Checked a couple other places on the river and saw fewer than before. Maybe they all went down stream past Wixom road. Maybe they are all in some pool near the middle of the river. Maybe I made too much noise and spooked them all away. I doubt any of the above. 

I think many fish have walked away from the river. I walked to the dam twice. Both times I found people fishing with spinning gear. Both times I educated them to the error of their ways and they stoped. I am sure they did not fish anymore, until I left.


----------



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a question you cant keep the fish that are released there i thought there are parts of the system that you can keep them. I asume that this a way from were they were released how far and how long do they stay in the system and has anyone fished the DNR release in southfield when is this done.


----------



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

Silver Panner said:


> Went out yesterday after Jury Duty and went 6 for 7. 5 bows and one bass. Got the bass on a large streamer and the bows were inhaling a steelhead hammer. The one I lost was a fun fight though. Nailed the fly and must have jumped 3 times before finally getting off. Most fun fish so far this year!
> 
> I also called the RAP line while there. There must have been 10 other guys there all fishing with spinners, worms or that power bait stuff. Two guys were trying to walk out to the wixom rd launch with probably 10 fish on a stringer. Told them the season isnt open yet and they couldnt keep them. They turned around and walked right back up stream and sat there eating chips waiting for me to leave. Called around 4 and finally left at 8 and the office never showed up.... again.
> 
> Even with all the A holes, it was still a fun couple of hours. Just wish the DNR would patrole the area a little more frequently. If they arent going to then why even have the fly only C&R rule in place?


I thought thr season was open or is it saturday too plz help like to fish there sunday.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

The season opens the last Sat in April (just like all over the state), though you can fish for them (C and R) from first week of april to last week of April with flies only. The sign at Proud Lake states the rules. You cannot fish within 100' of the dam too.


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

To answer some questions:

Huron River, Research Area: from sign below Moss
Lake outlet to signs 100 yds. below Wixom Rd.
(T2N, R7E, S13) (2 mi.): April 1 - Friday before
last Sat. in April artificial flies only, possession
limit 0 trout (catch and release). Last Sat. in
April - Sept. 30, possession limit 3 trout; bait, lures
and flies may be used; 8 inch minimum size limit.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/full-no-ads_272056_7.pdf

Translation:
The DNR dumps a bunch of fish in the river on March 30 or 31st each year. 

It is *catch and RELEASE (no Kill) from April 1 thru the last Friday in April. (4/23 this year). You** can **ONLY fish BETWEEN the signs posted 100 downstream from the dam and the signs posted 100 feet downstream from Wixom road. *Can't miss the signs; they have a hunter orange frame. *Fishing by the dam is illegal *until regular trout season opens. The only tackle that may be used is flies. You may use any rod you wish but the* terminal tackle must be a fly. *

Artificial Flies means any commonly accepted single hook wet and dry flies, streamers, and nymphs without spinner, spoon, scoop, lip or any other fishing lure or bait attached.
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/full-no-ads_272056_7.pdf

As of midnight on the last Saturday of April (4/24 this year, next Saturday) the catch and keep season opens. One can use any normal legal means of fishing in cluding worms and spinners. Limit is 3 fish over 8 inches each day.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

FYI, dont waste to much time looking for the signs downstream from Wixom Rd. Someone must have pulled them out.


----------



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

thank you so much guys man i never fished there be for so i am looking forward to trying sunday. Would you fish this like huron float waxies or do they only seem to take flies what abt spinners and would anyone be willing to meet and show a thing or two abt this river system I am going to see if i can find info on water depth and type of bottom. What kinda forge are the eatting in there?
Rookie but decent fisherman for steel:corkysm55:corkysm55


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Silver Panner said:


> Went out yesterday after Jury Duty and went 6 for 7. 5 bows and one bass. Got the bass on a large streamer and the bows were inhaling a steelhead hammer. The one I lost was a fun fight though. Nailed the fly and must have jumped 3 times before finally getting off. Most fun fish so far this year!
> 
> I also called the RAP line while there. There must have been 10 other guys there all fishing with spinners, worms or that power bait stuff. Two guys were trying to walk out to the wixom rd launch with probably 10 fish on a stringer. Told them the season isnt open yet and they couldnt keep them. They turned around and walked right back up stream and sat there eating chips waiting for me to leave. Called around 4 and finally left at 8 and the office never showed up.... again.
> 
> Even with all the A holes, it was still a fun couple of hours. Just wish the DNR would patrole the area a little more frequently. If they arent going to then why even have the fly only C&R rule in place?


I live about 10 minutes away from here and have been several times this year. This is the first year I have not seen a single dnr officer in any of my visits. Typically the park staff will come to at least enforce the parking permit rules and check for licenses..................not a single one has shown up even on weekend days when traffic is at it's peak. They don't even man their office like they have in years past. Pretty scarry stuff. Almost seems like it will be an unmanned park soon or already is  They have lost out on a serious amount of cash this year due to lack of enforcing the parking permit rules.


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

PDP3,

If you are going this Sunday I would suggest an ultra light spinning rod and a night crawler. 

There are lots of fish around for the fly rod but only until regular trout season opens. This Sunday is the day after opening day. Saturday morning at 12:01 am there will be guys with worms and corn shoulder to shoulder up and down the river. The fish will be few and far between by Sunday.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

BVG said:


> PDP3,
> 
> If you are going this Sunday I would suggest an ultra light spinning rod and a night crawler.
> 
> There are lots of fish around for the fly rod but only until regular trout season opens. This Sunday is the day after opening day. Saturday morning at 12:01 am there will be guys with worms and corn shoulder to shoulder up and down the river. The fish will be few and far between by Sunday.


 
A UL and bucket of crawlers will get you some fish. 

The last few years there have been plenty of fish to be had for a week or two after the opener. I went the day after the opener last year and caught and released a couple dozen fish as did my son and BIL. One was one of those monster brooders they put in. We put them back for those who like the taste of liver pellets. The fish don't commit suicide by impaling themselves on your hook like they do at 12Am Saturday when they are still stacked up like cord wood but if you know what you are doing and were to fish you will catch as many as you want for days to a couple weeks to come ne_eye:


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Toga said:


> I live about 10 minutes away from here and have been several times this year. This is the first year I have not seen a single dnr officer in any of my visits. Typically the park staff will come to at least enforce the parking permit rules and check for licenses..................not a single one has shown up even on weekend days when traffic is at it's peak. They don't even man their office like they have in years past. Pretty scarry stuff. Almost seems like it will be an unmanned park soon or already is  They have lost out on a serious amount of cash this year due to lack of enforcing the parking permit rules.


I called the park before the RAP line. Figured if one of the rangers busted the guys then the officer would be sure to come out. But when I called at 4-430 on a monday no one answered (vmail said they were there till 5.)

My dad said he has seen the truck a couple times this year. Once at the start and once last Sunday. I never saw him at the park last year either, however I did see him going up and down Wixom Rd a bunch of times.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Fished last Thursday the 15th between 6:30 and dark and was checked by two C.O.'s floating in kayaks. They parked the truck by the pavilion east of the Wixom rd. parking lot. Saw only one other fly fisherman on the river that night. It's pretty sad what happens to these fish because they can't keep a watch on things. This state is seriously hurtin for C.O.'s and money to pay them. I also go to Toledo to fish for walleye in the Maumee river. If you foul hook one and don't release it, you're sure to get popped. There are officers all over the place down there. What a difference between the two states.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

jayzbird said:


> Fished last Thursday the 15th between 6:30 and dark and was checked by two C.O.'s floating in kayaks. They parked the truck by the pavilion east of the Wixom rd. parking lot. Saw only one other fly fisherman on the river that night. It's pretty sad what happens to these fish because they can't keep a watch on things. This state is seriously hurtin for C.O.'s and money to pay them. I also go to Toledo to fish for walleye in the Maumee river. If you foul hook one and don't release it, you're sure to get popped. There are officers all over the place down there. What a difference between the two states.


Were they in their normal gear? I saw to guys come down the river who didnt fit what I would consider the normal kayak type. Thought for sure they were CO's when I first saw them but they blew threw not saying a word.

When my dad saw them on Sunday they were coming out of the beech area on the west side of Wixom Rd. Wonder if they are parking over there then kayaking up to catch people by sursprise?


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Silver Panner said:


> Were they in their normal gear? I saw to guys come down the river who didnt fit what I would consider the normal kayak type. Thought for sure they were CO's when I first saw them but they blew threw not saying a word.
> 
> When my dad saw them on Sunday they were coming out of the beech area on the west side of Wixom Rd. Wonder if they are parking over there then kayaking up to catch people by sursprise?


Nope in full uniform in dark green kayaks that match the truck and their outfits. They were real nice guys. It looked to me that they unloaded from the dock at the pavilion. They checked us while paddling up river closer to dark. We were in between the pavilion and Wixom Rd. when they checked us.


----------

